# 2014 Cruze Diesel Check Engine light On



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

One thing to check on with this is whether the dealership is properly coordinating the repair with GM Tech Center. If they replaced the sensor on previous visits, they must have figured this out in the past, but if they have just been cleaning the sensor or resetting the code (your message doesn't indicate what repairs were done on the 3 previous visits), then they need to do this in order to get parts. GM will not release parts for the Cruze Diesel unless the repair is being coordinated with GM Tech Center, and the parts will show in the system as "backordered" until they properly communicate with GM.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and sorry about your troubles. Can you go into more detail about what they did on each of the repair attempts?


----------



## pgrove22 (Nov 12, 2014)

First time in they cleaned soot off the sensor. Next time the check engine light went off while at the dealership. 3rd time they said it's the same problem but the part needed to fix it is on "National Back Order". Now the customer assistance center is working with the dealership to find a solution. The strange thing is the CEL is on 75% of the time but sometimes without even taking it to the dealership it goes off for a few days before coming back on again. I haven't found a pattern. I drive an average of 50 miles per day 25miles each way.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I few weeks ago I had the engine light on for the NOX sensor for the second time. They cleaned it the first time and it stayed off for 2 months. A few on here suggested a little aggressive driving to blow out the soot. So I did a number of quick accelerations over a few days and it went out, and hasn't come back on. I don't know if that did it or not, but I cancelled my service appointment and the service manager says that may have cleaned it, nothing official just his opinion. Give it a try.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The code will clear if there is no recurrence within a set number of ignition run cycles. 

I don't know what the number is but it might be something like 25 or 40. 

My code cleared that way once. Then reocurred about two weeks later. 

In both cases my code was set after a cold engine start and shutdown within a minute. Then sat overnight to restart again. Bingo the MIL lit. 

In my experience the engine doesn't like to be treated this way, such as to drive it from the garage onto the street. FWIW the Northstar in my cadillac doesn't like that treatment either. It's always a less than instantaneous and smooth start in similar circumstances.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

pgrove22 said:


> First time in they cleaned soot off the sensor. Next time the check engine light went off while at the dealership. 3rd time they said it's the same problem but the part needed to fix it is on "National Back Order". Now the customer assistance center is working with the dealership to find a solution. The strange thing is the CEL is on 75% of the time but sometimes without even taking it to the dealership it goes off for a few days before coming back on again. I haven't found a pattern. I drive an average of 50 miles per day 25miles each way.


This sounds like the Tech Center requirement I mentioned above hasn't been fulfilled by the dealer, resulting in the part not being released. Any warranty repair on the Diesel requires that the dealer consult GM Tech Center, run the tests advised by them, and receive a recommendation on a repair strategy. GM does this to prevent dealers from just throwing parts at the car, and to give them the benefit of nation-wide experience and the knowledge of GM engineers to arrive at the most effective possible solution. An example of this is that many of us who have had the O2 sensor code ended up having EGR valves replaced because of the results of the additional tests and the compiled knowledge from the GM engineers. 

This is really a benefit to us as customers, because even dealers with the most experience with the CTD are only seeing a handful of them, and for a significant number of us, our car is the only CTD currently being serviced by our dealer. It also means that the GM engineers are getting data and experience from every repair made to a CTD so that they can solve frequently-occurring problems and release a more permanent solution. 

They followed the right procedure by cleaning and waiting for a re-occurrence the first time the code was lit. The second time, the code would have still been stored in the ECU, even after the light went out, and they should have read it, contacted GM, and run the full battery of tests at that time. Many of us whose dealerships have followed the procedure properly have seen our Diesels repaired from NOX, O2, or EGR failures within 72 hours (first day for testing, part is pulled out of assembly line inventory in Lordstown and shipped on day 2, arrives and is installed day 3).


----------



## pgrove22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Great comments everyone. Here's The update: the sensor in question is Part# 55581034. It's an exhaust temp Sensor in Position #3. The dealership is going to have to get the recommendation from the Tech Center to get the part off of the assembly line as there aren't any allocated to the service departments at this time.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

pgrove22 said:


> Great comments everyone. Here's The update: the sensor in question is Part# 55581034. It's an exhaust temp Sensor in Position #3. The dealership is going to have to get the recommendation from the Tech Center to get the part off of the assembly line as there aren't any allocated to the service departments at this time.


same sensor an part # that I just had replaced that took 3 weeks to get , but I still drove the car with speed restrictions till the part showed up..
good luck. welcome to the forum!!


----------



## No Mo' Spirit (Oct 28, 2014)

Does the NO sensor have anything to do with the diesel particulate filter?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox sensors monitor the performance of SCR (what DEF does).


----------



## pgrove22 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if the sensor has anything to do with the diesel particulate filter specifically but I know it's a part of the emissions system. 
Update: The dealership threatened to turn off my loaner car if I didn't return it. (Great Customer Service). So I did and of course the check engine light was still on but now the car says 80 Miles until 65mph Max Service Exhaust Fluid system. It's going from bad to worst. And the fact that i'm sure someone saw that before they had me to pick up the vehicle let's me know there's a level of incompetence at this dealership.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Now you have another problem. Your car thinks you tampered with the DEF fluid so it started a countdown to death. Bring your car back to the dealer and get a loaner car you like because you are going to be in it for a couple of months. Did you notice any fluid dripping from the car or white crusty stuff underneath the car ? Signs of DEF fluid leak will set off the service DEF fluid message. Bad NOX sensors will trigger a DEF quality poor message. Both start the death countdown.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Wait wait...I would call Chevy directly and talk with a customer service rep. When a dealership starts making "threats", that's when I tell them either you fix my car or my lawyer will be here tomorrow. Then all of a sudden my car is fixed, and I get free additions. 
If this is under warranty they are required to fix the car, and provide a loaner if the repair will take longer then a day. I am sure Chevy customer support will comment here soon, I would send them your info and they will help.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pgrove22 said:


> I'm not sure if the sensor has anything to do with the diesel particulate filter specifically but I know it's a part of the emissions system.
> Update: The dealership threatened to turn off my loaner car if I didn't return it. (Great Customer Service). So I did and of course the check engine light was still on but now the car says 80 Miles until 65mph Max Service Exhaust Fluid system. It's going from bad to worst. And the fact that i'm sure someone saw that before they had me to pick up the vehicle let's me know there's a level of incompetence at this dealership.


Hey there,

Very sorry for all of this. Please feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the preferred dealership. I would be happy to send this concern to the dealership on your behalf. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I hate to hear about this kind of crap service from the dealership. Hang in there and good luck with everything.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

pgrove22

as soon as the temp sensor is replaced it will be back to normal. your DEF system is ok. I had the same message an speed restrictions an it resets so 
you can continue driving. I did it for 3 wks. I could of had a loaner but I said keep it.


----------



## petrymom2 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am dealing with the same issue!!! have had the light reset once!! just came back on yesterday!!!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

petrymom2 said:


> I am dealing with the same issue!!! have had the light reset once!! just came back on yesterday!!!


Reset and see if it comes back is the first step in the diagnostic process. When you take it back, you should expect to leave the car a full day for testing. Make sure the dealer is coordinating the repair with GM Tech Center, or else they won't receive the parts for the repair. They should give you a loaner if you are still under warranty. If the dealer does things correctly they should receive your parts, have them installed within 72 hours and have you back on the road by the 4th day.


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

pgrove22 said:


> My 2014 Cruze diesel was bought New with no miles on it. Check engine light came on within the 2nd week of ownership. Car has been in the shop 3 times and still no fix. It's the same NO sensor that everyone is talking about. The fix is on National Back order, (whatever that means). We love the car it's really awesome but when the CEL is on the remote start doesn't work and the car cant pass state inspection which is ridiculous for a brand new car that has only 8k miles on it now. I've decided if they can't fix it I'm leaving it at the dealership and seeking legal action. I've never had these type of issues from any other car. GM customer assistance center is involved so we'll see if they fix this before they lose another customer for life.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Did the problem ever get fixed? Or did you lemon law it?


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

pgrove22 said:


> My 2014 Cruze diesel was bought New with no miles on it. Check engine light came on within the 2nd week of ownership. Car has been in the shop 3 times and still no fix. It's the same NO sensor that everyone is talking about. The fix is on National Back order, (whatever that means). We love the car it's really awesome but when the CEL is on the remote start doesn't work and the car cant pass state inspection which is ridiculous for a brand new car that has only 8k miles on it now. I've decided if they can't fix it I'm leaving it at the dealership and seeking legal action. I've never had these type of issues from any other car. GM customer assistance center is involved so we'll see if they fix this before they lose another customer for life.


I have a new 2014 Cruze Turbo Diesel. Well I used too. My new loaner has been my car for over 33 days. The DPF issue must be a huge nationwide issue. Fourth Light, I believe, on same code P2002 verified each time with ONSTAR diagnostics. DPF is not cleaned sufficiently of soot after regeneration. They replaced snorkels, injectors, etc.. I finally contacted GM Customer Care and they have contacted the dealer which has three other 2014 Cruze Diesels with the same issues. Same exact issues. GM has contacted the dealer and given them phone support. There is some special part they are supposed to get but have not gotten it as of this past Friday. This has to be a conspiracy to quiet this up in Lieu of all of GMs problems. My attorney agrees have an excellent case and he is the best in New York in regard to Lemon Lawing new cars. If they offer me a Volt before my attorney attacks I will take it. Other than that I will let my attourney recover all my money invested and head over for a Fusion hybrid or Prius. Any thoughts?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think your attorney will be the only one to come out ahead.


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

He's on a yearly retainer anything further to add?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

ericfosse said:


> I have a new 2014 Cruze Turbo Diesel. Well I used too. My new loaner has been my car for over 33 days. The DPF issue must be a huge nationwide issue. Fourth Light, I believe, on same code P2002 verified each time with ONSTAR diagnostics. DPF is not cleaned sufficiently of soot after regeneration. They replaced snorkels, injectors, etc.. I finally contacted GM Customer Care and they have contacted the dealer which has three other 2014 Cruze Diesels with the same issues. Same exact issues. GM has contacted the dealer and given them phone support. There is some special part they are supposed to get but have not gotten it as of this past Friday. This has to be a conspiracy to quiet this up in Lieu of all of GMs problems. My attorney agrees have an excellent case and he is the best in New York in regard to Lemon Lawing new cars. If they offer me a Volt before my attorney attacks I will take it. Other than that I will let my attourney recover all my money invested and head over for a Fusion hybrid or Prius. Any thoughts?


do you do a lot short trips?


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

No I travel 70 miles a day and I have plenty of rpms (over2000) for well over an hour.


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

I forgot to add I bought the car new and the dealership, in good faith, changed the oil as it was on the floor and driven as a tester for 400 miles. The technician misread the specs and put 10 qts of oil into my Diesel. Shortly after my engine made some loud clanking noises, (oil in the turbo) and the engine revved like crazy. Police had to come and assist by closing traffic. The officer looked at me and said stop giving it gas and I told him "my foots not on the gas" and I showed him my keys! The engine kept on revving dangerously after I took the key out!!!! Really??? The dealer told me that's whet the engine is programmed to do in order to burn off excess oil!!! What a freaky situation. If the driver were not experienced and placed that car back into drive or reverse someone may have been killed.


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

In a nutshell: Can any CTD owners let me know with a yes or a no whether or not you have had these DPF issues occur and if the issue was ultimately resolved?

for example... yes/yes

It's truly appreciated


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The dealer lied......you saw what happens to a overfilled diesel crankcase, known as a 'Runaway'

I would not be surprised if the majority of your issues stem from that event.....in which case you now have to have your lawyer direct his attention to the dealer.

Chevy didn't overfill it.

A classic example of why courtrooms are glutted with useless bullsheit cases.......folks forget to tell the whole story.

Good luck with this one,
Rob


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Rob, But what do you mean by Chevy didn't over fill it? The receipt before I took the car indicates they indeed put 10 qts in. The mechanic misread the technical manual. They admitted they didn't work to often on the diesels. Why do you think this could be the root cause of the problem. You may be spot on as all the indicator lights happened after that?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

keep us updated on dealer fix.


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

I understand what you said by Chevy didn't overfill it. I considered the dealer "Chevy".


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ericfosse said:


> I understand what you said by Chevy didn't overfill it. I considered the dealer "Chevy".


So then, Whom was your lawyer planning on antagonizing?

Go to 'U' Tube at enter 'Runaway Diesel Engines'.....I think you will find it enlightening....and familiar.

Rob


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

Well as an Active Duty Military Man re-deploying in 5 months I don;t care who he antagonizes. If I was affluent I wouldn't care I'd just go buy another car. I'm hoping he can do something with the dealer if he can prove the "Runaway" triggered this chain of events that has me in an Altima for 34 days now. If he can't prove it the parameters of 4 repairs and over thirty days in repair without my car fall well within the NY state Lemon Law. I can only hope, I have to leave my loved ones with a decent car..


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

cant blame gm on this one, it was the dumb a...s that was to lazy to use the dip stick.


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes Sir!!!! The you tube video is exactly what happened. Officer Evans from Riverhead PD Shut down both sides of Old Riverhead Rd due to the massive smoke generated. When I took the key out it went even faster!!!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What occurs here is the massive amount of oil being thrown about by the crankshaft (since it is immersed in oil) gets thrown about the insides of the engine, getting blown into the crankcase breather system.
This terminates in the intake manifold and is then pumped by the turbo and inhaled into the intake system. The engine, being designed to burn diesel fuel, is quite capable of burning oil.
So, it feeds itself from the overfilll, running at RPM's far higher than it was ever designed to. In many cases, the mechanical limits of the engine are exceeded and a connecting rod breaks, destroying the engine.

In your case, it didn't go that far but all sensors in the intake and exaust were bathed in raw oil.....something they were never designed for.
In addition, the intercooler was loaded with raw oil as well and the odds are the dealer did not wash it out.
As a result, every time there is high air flow through the intercooler the sensors get another oil bath.

This will continue until the entire intake system has been systematically cleaned out......including removal of and washout of the intercooler.
You will have nothing but continual sensor problems till this has been correctly resolved at the dealers, not to be confused with Chevrolets, expense.

Rob


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

You are a real blessing brother! I hope The chevy "dealer" Man's up!


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

Well I will provide my Attorney with all this which is entirely documented. I mean completely. I'll let you know the outcome. I can't even speculate what will happen but I do know I need to deploy no matter what. Thanks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ericfosse said:


> Well I will provide my Attorney with all this which is entirely documented. I mean completely. I'll let you know the outcome. I can't even speculate what will happen but I do know I need to deploy no matter what. Thanks.


Ya got five months to give em ell.

Got any idea where our favorite uncle is sending you yet?

Hope something I gave you rattles a few cages.

Keep in touch,
Rob


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

OPSEC but you have a good idea.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ericfosse said:


> Well as an Active Duty Military Man re-deploying in 5 months I don;t care who he antagonizes. If I was affluent I wouldn't care I'd just go buy another car. I'm hoping he can do something with the dealer if he can prove the "Runaway" triggered this chain of events that has me in an Altima for 34 days now. If he can't prove it the parameters of 4 repairs and over thirty days in repair without my car fall well within the NY state Lemon Law. I can only hope, I have to leave my loved ones with a decent car..


Talk to the local JAG office. Many times the JAG office can step in and get things fixed fast. Car dealerships don't want to be blacklisted by local military installations. You already have all the proof needed to show the damage stems from the local dealer - the receipt showing they put in 10 quarts of oil, which is more than twice the listed capacity for the CDT. It also sounds like this dealership hasn't really called GM TAC for assistance, which is what they must do in order to get the parts for the DPF system released.


----------



## ericfosse (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I'll take it. I called GM and they gave me a reference number. I checked back and they did order the part but it has yet to arrive.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ericfosse said:


> In a nutshell: Can any CTD owners let me know with a yes or a no whether or not you have had these DPF issues occur and if the issue was ultimately resolved?
> 
> for example... yes/yes
> 
> It's truly appreciated


No issues like this in 87K miles. I hope this gets resolved for you. Honestly, I don't think your car will ever be the same. IMO they need to replace the engine and entire intake/exhaust system from front to back in order for this repair to be right. God knows what kind of internal stress the engine suffered on top of all the exhaust and intake components being screwed up. As a side note, when I first got my car, I misread the oil capacity as 10 quarts too. Thank God I didn't try to put 10 quarts in!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your problems...just a friendly reminder you might want to start your own thread next time. It doesn't crap on the guy who started the thread for his topic in the first place and it's easier for someone else with the same problem to find down the road. Hopefully we don't hear about too many run-away problems!


----------



## tommy (May 18, 2015)

Feel your pain. My 2014 had the NOX sensor replaced 3 times within 10,600 miles. A Chevy mechanic told me the last time I was there that maybe I'm not driving it properly and getting it hot enough (the first time it happened after a trip from Chicago to Atlanta at highway speeds). I am paranoid driving this car anymore and feel something is defective. Contacted Chevy Customer Care to see if they would buy it back and they gave me a coupon for a $250 accessory for it. Like I really want to get something for a car I don't even want anymore. Really disappointed in Chevy for putting out a product with this kind of problem but I'm also upset with myself for not investigating further before buying this car. (By the way, the salesman told me that was a spare gas tank in the trunk. I had to find out at home that this uses DEF. How naïve)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tommy said:


> Feel your pain. My 2014 had the NOX sensor replaced 3 times within 10,600 miles. A Chevy mechanic told me the last time I was there that maybe I'm not driving it properly and getting it hot enough (the first time it happened after a trip from Chicago to Atlanta at highway speeds). I am paranoid driving this car anymore and feel something is defective. Contacted Chevy Customer Care to see if they would buy it back and they gave me a coupon for a $250 accessory for it. Like I really want to get something for a car I don't even want anymore. Really disappointed in Chevy for putting out a product with this kind of problem but I'm also upset with myself for not investigating further before buying this car. (By the way, the salesman told me that was a spare gas tank in the trunk. I had to find out at home that this uses DEF. How naïve)


Find a different dealership! These are good cars when they are properly sorted. If you can't find a good dealer to properly fix it, then you might want to reach out to a lemon law attorney. Good luck. Welcome to the forum


----------



## CruzefanNJ (Jul 10, 2015)

Do yourself a favor. Switch out to another car. Cruz is a great vehicle but has many problems, some of which, you will be on the hook for. I speak from experience, and a 4600.00 transmission repair.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

CruzefanNJ said:


> Do yourself a favor. Switch out to another car. Cruz is a great vehicle but has many problems, some of which, you will be on the hook for. I speak from experience, and a 4600.00 transmission repair.


Please give us the whole story. Judging by your previous posts you drove 130,000 miles on that transmission and never changed the transmission fluid!

You should be buying something else. What I don't know. Because even NASA and MIL-spec equipment need fluid changes.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

tommy said:


> Feel your pain. My 2014 had the NOX sensor replaced 3 times within 10,600 miles. A Chevy mechanic told me the last time I was there that maybe I'm not driving it properly and getting it hot enough (the first time it happened after a trip from Chicago to Atlanta at highway speeds). I am paranoid driving this car anymore and feel something is defective. Contacted Chevy Customer Care to see if they would buy it back and they gave me a coupon for a $250 accessory for it. Like I really want to get something for a car I don't even want anymore. Really disappointed in Chevy for putting out a product with this kind of problem but I'm also upset with myself for not investigating further before buying this car. (By the way, the salesman told me that was a spare gas tank in the trunk. I had to find out at home that this uses DEF. How naïve)


You're right. It's up to the consumer to exercise due diligence when making a purchase. No one else can make that buying decision. It is rare that I see your level of maturity and responsibility in a first-time poster raising a concern about their vehicle. So props to you. 

May I ask, did GM charge you for those sensor replacements - or was it Covered under warranty? Were you offered complementary transportation while your car was being serviced?

Many of us who did our due diligence bought the same car that you have and find it quite pleasing to own and operate. At this point in my life I must place my trust in this vehicle that it will serve my wife reliably. So I took my purchase decision with serious probitity. 

The reality is that all cars need service from time to time. That's why all dealerships have service departments where, for example, Honda repairs a lot of transmissions and air conditioning systems. I can cite many other examples but I think that I've made my point.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, what a crazy story, I had no idea that a 2.0l would hold 10 quarts of oil. I just had mine changed at the dealer so I need to check behind them ASAP. My 9K mile CTD has needed a DEF pump (34 days in the shop), an O2 sensor, and a tire pressure sensor. I bought my CTD to replace an awesome Mercedes diesel I drove for 25 years. Too bad dealer training and emissions were not sorted out properly before GM marketed the car. Most of the mechanics at my dealer appear to be about 18 years old. Reliability is always a crapshoot when buying a car with new technology. Good luck.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzefanNJ said:


> Do yourself a favor. Switch out to another car. Cruz is a great vehicle but has many problems, some of which, you will be on the hook for. I speak from experience, and a 4600.00 transmission repair.


You don't have a diesel. Totally different car.


----------



## pgrove22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok GM Dealership finally replaced the NOX sensor at the end of 2014 in December I believe. Then in November 2015 the Check Engine light came back on. I took the car in Same trouble NOX 2 sensor They kept the car 2 days and said they replaced it. (which I doubt because you can't order them that quick based on the last time it happened). So of course the CEL came back on 4 or 5 days later. I took the car back in 12/28/15 and this time it had a code of P21DD. Which states the Def Heater is open. They ended up replacing part # 22978800 Reservoir 3.120 and Part# 19286292 Fluid 8.800 Under warranty since I only have 31k miles on my car. I deal only with the GM customer complaint line now and I let them make my appointments with the dealership. That seems to get things done with a little less hassle (but still a big ass hassle on a new car). I've seen some posts where the def heater is covered under the 80k emissions warranty and some posts that say it's not. I'm checking with GM Customer Service to get an answer in writing. But my goal is to trade this pos in within the next 6 months.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

pgrove22 said:


> Ok GM Dealership finally replaced the NOX sensor at the end of 2014 in December I believe. Then in November 2015 the Check Engine light came back on. I took the car in Same trouble NOX 2 sensor They kept the car 2 days and said they replaced it. (which I doubt because you can't order them that quick based on the last time it happened). So of course the CEL came back on 4 or 5 days later. I took the car back in 12/28/15 and this time it had a code of P21DD. Which states the Def Heater is open. They ended up replacing part # 22978800 Reservoir 3.120 and Part# 19286292 Fluid 8.800 Under warranty since I only have 31k miles on my car. I deal only with the GM customer complaint line now and I let them make my appointments with the dealership. That seems to get things done with a little less hassle (but still a big ass hassle on a new car). I've seen some posts where the def heater is covered under the 80k emissions warranty and some posts that say it's not. I'm checking with GM Customer Service to get an answer in writing. But my goal is to trade this pos in within the next 6 months.


There do seem to be entirely too many issues with the def heater IMO. Really that's a part that has no reason to fail anytime soon. I mean it's a heater what's so complicated. Sensors on a brand spanking new system...I get having bugs there.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> There do seem to be entirely too many issues with the def heater IMO. Really that's a part that has no reason to fail anytime soon. I mean it's a heater what's so complicated. Sensors on a brand spanking new system...I get having bugs there.


Now you understand the merits of 'illegal' emissions delete.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze diesel that didn't have a DEF requirement and in three and a half years have not had a single problem with the engine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have not had an issue with my DEF system in 150K miles. I do not think this is a major issue but a handful of people on the forum have reported it.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Any correlation between DEF heater failure and how full the DEF is kept? (I was wondering if running it lower contributed to DEF heater failure)>


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> Any correlation between DEF heater failure and how full the DEF is kept? (I was wondering if running it lower contributed to DEF heater failure)>


I usually never let mine get below 25% - you may be onto something there. I am not sure if the heater is in the tank or the lines though.


----------



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

Cruzator said:


> Any correlation between DEF heater failure and how full the DEF is kept? (I was wondering if running it lower contributed to DEF heater failure)>


I'm going to test this theory tonight as I'm having similar issues.


----------



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

So topping the fluid didn't change the issue. Dealership told me it's a dead DEF heater and that it would be covered under warranty despite I'm at 65,000 miles. 



Cruzator said:


> Any correlation between DEF heater failure and how full the DEF is kept? (I was wondering if running it lower contributed to DEF heater failure)>


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

In my case the DEF heater sensor was sending temp readings too high thus triggering a CEL. That sensor is built into the DEF tank and requires a tank replacement when it goes bad. Terrible design IMO. GM has this issue on their Duramax as well (google it) same tank supplier I believe. Nice that yours was covered, this time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome that it was covered!


----------



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

warloc said:


> In my case the DEF heater sensor was sending temp readings too high thus triggering a CEL. That sensor is built into the DEF tank and requires a tank replacement when it goes bad. Terrible design IMO. GM has this issue on their Duramax as well (google it) same tank supplier I believe. Nice that yours was covered, this time.



Was yours not covered? How much did the repair cost?


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

At 55K miles $800 was my cost. 36 hours later another CEL that was the same freeking code, took it back to dealer, once again and sensor on the DEF tank they just replaced was defective. No worry, they gave me a 12K mile warranty on repair, Yikes that's only a few months for me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> At 55K miles $800 was my cost. 36 hours later another CEL that was the same freeking code, took it back to dealer, once again and sensor on the DEF tank they just replaced was defective. No worry, they gave me a 12K mile warranty on repair, Yikes that's only a few months for me.


I thought the warranty on customer pay was 1 year unlimited miles.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Car was 16 months old with 55K miles on it. BTB warranty was over and even some extended warranties do not cover emission related components. They are covered by federal warranty limits that are useless in this case, maybe a catalytic converter would have been covered.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Car was 16 months old with 55K miles on it. BTB warranty was over and even some extended warranties do not cover emission related components. They are covered by federal warranty limits that are useless in this case, maybe a catalytic converter would have been covered.


Sorry I wasn't clear enough. i thought GM gives you 1 year unlimited mile warranty if you pay for a repair.


----------



## Nan (May 28, 2017)

*New to forum please advise.*

Hi Forum, Great information, newly divorced and having to negotiate things on my own. My Check Engine light came on yesterday. I love my car. I have 53,000 miles on it and think the transmission needs to be looked at, it seems to not shift as smoothly and sometimes I experience what I think a mechanic might call, Transmisson drop, and it chuggs sometimes. Can anyone give me advise? I recently went in for oil and filter change, my diesel is the only one they have serviced. They did not have the correct oil filter. They told me they cleaned the old filter and put in clean oil. The next day the new filter came in I told them I would like it if they put in new oil with the new filter. Now the check engine light comes on a week later, any input from the forum would be greatly appreciated. Thank Nan


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nan said:


> Hi Forum, Great information, newly divorced and having to negotiate things on my own. My Check Engine light came on yesterday. I love my car. I have 53,000 miles on it and think the transmission needs to be looked at, it seems to not shift as smoothly and sometimes I experience what I think a mechanic might call, Transmisson drop, and it chuggs sometimes. Can anyone give me advise? I recently went in for oil and filter change, my diesel is the only one they have serviced. They did not have the correct oil filter. They told me they cleaned the old filter and put in clean oil. The next day the new filter came in I told them I would like it if they put in new oil with the new filter. Now the check engine light comes on a week later, any input from the forum would be greatly appreciated. Thank Nan


Are you getting any messages in the DIC? What you are describing is a bit vague. Have you taken it back to the people who did the service?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Nan said:


> Hi Forum, Great information, newly divorced and having to negotiate things on my own. My Check Engine light came on yesterday. I love my car. I have 53,000 miles on it and think the transmission needs to be looked at, it seems to not shift as smoothly and sometimes I experience what I think a mechanic might call, Transmisson drop, and it chuggs sometimes. Can anyone give me advise? I recently went in for oil and filter change, my diesel is the only one they have serviced. They did not have the correct oil filter. They told me they cleaned the old filter and put in clean oil. The next day the new filter came in I told them I would like it if they put in new oil with the new filter. Now the check engine light comes on a week later, any input from the forum would be greatly appreciated. Thank Nan


Since there are dozens, if not hundreds of things that can turn on the check engine light, knowing the code that turned on the light will be essential to figure out what might be happening. Most auto parts stores will plug in a code reader and tell you what codes are set. In most cases, those will give a pretty clear idea what is happening, along with whether it might be related to your transmission symptoms or if it could have any relation to the oil/filter service you described.


----------



## Pops3250 (Jun 21, 2017)

I think people should know. I have owned my 2015 Diesel for about 18 months. At 7K miles the check engine light came on same as the rest of the world it sounds like. Nox and O2 sensors have been replaced 3 times in less than 5K miles. The Really bad thing is at the same time this all started the car started having an intermittent hesitation problem during acceleration. IT will start to take off and then drop off (whether from a stop or just merging into a round about or traffic) and then pick back up. Nothing scarier than pulling across traffic and having the car hesitate. No check engine light and no codes just the hesitation. Been to the shop a total of 6 times no fix. Has an order with GM TAC and still no fix. I am not putting my family at risk and the car is now in a buy back with Chev. I believe that there is more than 1 car out there with this same problem and the standard is answer is It is because it goes into neutral at stops. There is more to it and don't let the dealership give you the standard answer if you think it is hesitating it probably is. If they don't know about it and someone doesn't force it it won't get fixed. Tired of the horns from people who think you are not pulling out when you should and tired of taking it to the shop so I took the buy out route. I just hope Chev fixes it before they resell. There is more to the whole story and what I can say is the Dealership has been very supportive but the local district manager has done everything in his power to convince me that I don't want to buy another chev. And this from a guy who has owned more Chev's at a rate of about 10 to1 against all other brands..

Good Luck

Pops


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Pops3250 said:


> I think people should know. I have owned my 2015 Diesel for about 18 months. At 7K miles the check engine light came on same as the rest of the world it sounds like. Nox and O2 sensors have been replaced 3 times in less than 5K miles. The Really bad thing is at the same time this all started the car started having an intermittent hesitation problem during acceleration. IT will start to take off and then drop off (whether from a stop or just merging into a round about or traffic) and then pick back up. Nothing scarier than pulling across traffic and having the car hesitate. No check engine light and no codes just the hesitation. Been to the shop a total of 6 times no fix. Has an order with GM TAC and still no fix. I am not putting my family at risk and the car is now in a buy back with Chev. I believe that there is more than 1 car out there with this same problem and the standard is answer is It is because it goes into neutral at stops. There is more to it and don't let the dealership give you the standard answer if you think it is hesitating it probably is. If they don't know about it and someone doesn't force it it won't get fixed. Tired of the horns from people who think you are not pulling out when you should and tired of taking it to the shop so I took the buy out route. I just hope Chev fixes it before they resell. There is more to the whole story and what I can say is the Dealership has been very supportive but the local district manager has done everything in his power to convince me that I don't want to buy another chev. And this from a guy who has owned more Chev's at a rate of about 10 to1 against all other brands..
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Pops


I can understand why you are upset, I would be too. I hope they treated you fairly on the buy back. I drive a lot and the Cruze ctd seems to like that. I have been lucky in 35k miles zero problems. My only issues with car are minor, the transmission on occasion does a goofy clunk with shifting, it did it yesterday. The other issue I have is the turbo lag which isn't an issue unless I accidently pull in front of someone. Other than that couldn't be happier. 

Thanks for sharing your experience. Hope next car is great!


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Pops3250 said:


> I think people should know. I have owned my 2015 Diesel for about 18 months. At 7K miles the check engine light came on same as the rest of the world it sounds like. Nox and O2 sensors have been replaced 3 times in less than 5K miles. The Really bad thing is at the same time this all started the car started having an intermittent hesitation problem during acceleration. IT will start to take off and then drop off (whether from a stop or just merging into a round about or traffic) and then pick back up. Nothing scarier than pulling across traffic and having the car hesitate. No check engine light and no codes just the hesitation. Been to the shop a total of 6 times no fix. Has an order with GM TAC and still no fix. I am not putting my family at risk and the car is now in a buy back with Chev. I believe that there is more than 1 car out there with this same problem and the standard is answer is It is because it goes into neutral at stops. There is more to it and don't let the dealership give you the standard answer if you think it is hesitating it probably is. If they don't know about it and someone doesn't force it it won't get fixed. Tired of the horns from people who think you are not pulling out when you should and tired of taking it to the shop so I took the buy out route. I just hope Chev fixes it before they resell. There is more to the whole story and what I can say is the Dealership has been very supportive but the local district manager has done everything in his power to convince me that I don't want to buy another chev. And this from a guy who has owned more Chev's at a rate of about 10 to1 against all other brands..
> 
> Good Luck Pops


Your frustration can be understood with such little driving for a diesel, has anyone thought about having the quality of the diesel fuel checked? It seems many of us here buy diesel because we put on a lot of miles annually. 

Note that the check engine light can come on for many reasons and without codes it hard for anyone to offer suggestions. Sensors being replaced so often in such few miles might suggest some type of fuel contamination problem or maybe the tech is just throwing parts at it or even maybe it just another example of the high current battery cables with the defective crimp recall? You didn't mention climate, whether the engine is only hot or cold, start/stop or even other potential outside conditions that may contribute so it becomes really hard to speculate as to the nature of the problem.

I can say for my experience of 64K miles on my Cruze TD, it never exhibited the conditions you speak of but would also suggest the Cruze TD is not a "race car" either, so there maybe some owner expectations that need to be adjusted for the reality of the vehicle?? 

The only real nuisance for mine has been the defective battery cable crimps and the engine is not equipped with a block heater for starting after a -37F soak (outside overnight).


----------



## Nan (May 28, 2017)

*Help!!!!*

I love my 2014 cruz, like others I have the same problems with sensors. This is what has occured. 7/2013 NO2 position #2 replaced. 6/2015 Oil pan Drain. 12/2015 Heat Oxygen Sensor replaced. 6/2016 Emission Reduction Fluid Tank replacement. 6/2016 Ful tank pump module replacement. 01/2017 NO Position #1 sensor and reprogramming of control module. mileage on last fix 49,500. Since then engine light has come on, reset twice, today light came on did not reset. Here are codes PD11D7,P2453,U0125,U0126,U0415, so it's the weekend I can't go anyhere until this is fixed, Have to wait until tuesday when dealer will plug it in. Was told it will cost me $50 just to see is any of these codes are real I guess. I feel like I am getting ripped off, can anyone help with this issue. I had a mechanic advise me to take it to a volkswagon dealer since they understand diesel. I have the only diesel that my dealer has worked on. Words of wisdom please. Thank you Nan


----------



## Nan (May 28, 2017)

Hi I am having an issue when I have been driving the highway, exit come to a stop, when I take my foot off the brake, the car jumps. Scared the [email protected]#$ out of me the first time. I asked my dealer and was told something about the the gas mixture. I know nothing about engines. I am at a crossroads I owe 4500.00 still and don't want to sell put new tires on her. I just want it fixed. I was 40 miles from home when light came on, this was after the jumping from a stop. Help!!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nan said:


> Hi I am having an issue when I have been driving the highway, exit come to a stop, when I take my foot off the brake, the car jumps. Scared the [email protected]#$ out of me the first time. I asked my dealer and was told something about the the gas mixture. I know nothing about engines. I am at a crossroads I owe 4500.00 still and don't want to sell put new tires on her. I just want it fixed. I was 40 miles from home when light came on, this was after the jumping from a stop. Help!!


Is your car petrol or diesel? If petrol you are on a diesel page and would be better off reposting on a petrol Cruze page.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Is your car petrol or diesel? If petrol you are on a diesel page and would be better off reposting on a petrol Cruze page.


the post says diesel car.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boraz said:


> the post says diesel car.


I was fooled by the "gas mixture" comment, sorry.


----------



## Nan (May 28, 2017)

diesel,have had the same sensor, oil pan plug, heat sensor,and NO2 sensor replaced twice, and now have to wait until tueday to have them charge me 50.00 to just plug it in again to computer. Reprogrammed also last time the lite came on. Same issues as others. I am thinking its time to find something else, I live in Wi. so it did not come with the heater. Have had it not start no garage.


----------

